# Help! Altima Windows go down by themselves



## sundayflyer (Jan 9, 2005)

I haven't seen this problem discussed anywhere. My 2002 Altima power windows rolled down by themselves while parked in parking lot at work. Notified by co-workers that the driver's window was down (in the rain!), went out and rolled it up, and later the same day, found the passenger window rolled down.

Anyone ever heard of this before or have any ideas?


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

This is common when the switches get wet. The windows and door locks go crazy. You may have to replace the switches.

Lew


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

There's a TSB for this problem which can be fixed under warranty by the dealer.


----------

